# Fracino Piccino steam tip problems



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,

I am having problems getting consistent microfoam with the steam tip on my Piccino machine. It is the standard 2 hole variety. Sometimes I get good results other times the milk is way too thin. I have been using this machine for quite a while now and don't regard myself a novice anymore. Any help would be appreciated. I only tend to steam milk for two coffees.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

You should be able to get decent milk from a Piccino. To be honest it's likely to be down to technique. I've been doing this for years and still get inconsistent results. You could consider changing the tip, I get on better with certain steam tips.

Perhaps put up a video of you steaming some milk, it's generally the best way on here to get some useful feedback and advice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much milk are you steaming in what size jug ?

Have you cleaned the steam tip at all?

E


----------

